# Cub Cadet 2x 528 - Disappointed With Snow Throwing Distance!



## olimits7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,

I finally got a chance to use my Cub Cadet and I'm disappointed with the power, or lack of power, from this 277cc engine. 

I ended up going with Cub Cadet over Ariens because I liked that this 28 inch came with a bigger engine.

First off, the F1 speed gear is a great walking speed but the snow would throw only like 2 feet away. Now when I moved this over to speed 2 it would move faster than I would like but the throwing distance improved.

I don't understand why the speed of the blower should have to be integrated with the augers ability to throw at a further distance. I wish I could increase the power to the augers at the F1 speed instead of moving at a faster speed by going to 2.

Granted the snow that fell was on the heavier side; so I'll have to give this another try on some other snow.

Has anyone ran into this same issue with their Cub Cadet blower?

Thank you!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Soupy wet snow will not fly as far as light fluffy snow. I have an overpowered MTD 5/22 with Harbor freight Predator 212cc and it throws 40 feet with the light fluffy stuf and 25 feet with the heavy roll a snowbal type wet stuff. So try it during the light fluffy type snow. If you can make a snowball easily it is very wet snow and much heavier and it will not fly as far


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

olimits7 said:


> I don't understand why the speed of the blower should have to be integrated with the augers ability to throw at a further distance. I wish I could increase the power to the augers at the F1 speed instead of moving at a faster speed by going to 2.


Its not that the faster speed makes the snowblower better at throwing, its just that if you have a smaller amount of snow (say 4" or less) a faster ground speed will force more snow into the bucket than a slower speed, and the greater volume of snow will make the augers and impeller work better and throw the snow further..

If you have 8" or more of snow, speed probably wont make any difference, because there will be "enough" snow at any speed..

The augers and impeller spin at the same speed regardless of ground speed..only engine speed effects auger and impeller speed..the wheels are indpendant from the auger/impeller speed.

So for small amounts of snow, its more a volume issue than a speed issue. what were your snow conditions this time?

For *any* 2-stage snowblower, performance will be poor for 4" or less of wet slushy snow..they just arent designed for that.
single-stage machines are designed for areas that generally get 6" or less, and generally wet slow.

So 4" or less of wet snow isnt a fair test for any 2-stage machine..
an impeller kit will help a 2-stage for those conditions.

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

snowblower manufactures already know that there machines are not going to throw the maximum distance every snowfall that's why you see advertisement that says up to " xx " feet


----------



## olimits7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply!

It was my first time trying it out; so I'm guessing the "wet snow" was to blame. Just felt frustrated to seeing this my first time out because my old snow blower use to throw the snow so far away.

Luckily, I'll have another chance to use it tomorrow so hopefully I can report back with better performance.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

How deep was the snow you were trying to throw


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Take a look at the clearance between the impeller blade and the housing. The tighter that clearance the more efficient your impeller can work. The impeller kit is intended to make that a zero clearance.

Take a look at some to the past posts folks have make on the installing an impeller kit. You can buy a kit on Ebay for about $25 or make your own from some baler belt or any kid of firm rubber. 
There are some YouTube videos on this topic as well.

Maybe some of the members who know of a good message thread on this can post the link??


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

olimits7 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> It was my first time trying it out; so I'm guessing the "wet snow" was to blame. Just felt frustrated to seeing this my first time out because my old snow blower use to throw the snow so far away.
> 
> Luckily, I'll have another chance to use it tomorrow so hopefully I can report back with better performance.


I'm not sure which model I was checking out but I was looking at a cub cadet in Home Depot (Nice looking machine by the way ) and noticed it had quite a lot of "extra" space next to the impeller (not good). I would definitely, definitely put an impeller kit in that machine, it will make a great difference . Just measure the clearance between an impeller blade and the inside of the housing and if it's more than 3/8 of an inch it's a good candidate, seems to me it was at least half an inch. Again I do not know which model I was looking at but it was a two-stage.


----------

